# Post Your Palomino Pictures :)



## Caitlinpalomino

post pics of palominos!!!!


----------



## RedTree

ohh wow he is shiny


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

i know beautiful!!!


----------



## 2horses

Do you give him anything for that shine?


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Sooo jealous. I loooooove your boy! *Drools*

Anyways, here is Pumpkin! He is Pally ;P lol you can hardly see the colour.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

he's not mine  hes a friends but yes he is very shiney


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

he is a very beautiful welsh


----------



## PintoTess

i dont have a pally but i love them


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

same dream horse though palomino quarter horse


----------



## apachewhitesox

They are both beautiful. I have a friend with a quarterhorse mare who is as gold as that with dapples i dont have a pic of her though. Here is my new boy when i first got him he seems to have gotten a bit darker since then tough.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

he is beautiful apache!!!


----------



## hflmusicislife




----------



## BecArabian

hey caitlin u must like pallys A LOT if u post questions about them hey is that snowys stallion lol


----------



## Lonestar22

My pally. Silver Nino. AKA Dandy. He tries to pretend he's not a pally, lol.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

BecArabian said:


> hey caitlin u must like pallys A LOT if u post questions about them hey is that snowys stallion lol


hahahahaha no bec:lol:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

hflmusicislife said:


>


she is adorable!!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Caitlinpalomino said:


> he is beautiful apache!!!


 

Thanks he's new and unfit so i have a bit of work ahead of me


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

lonestar i love your first photo!!!!


----------



## Chiilaa

Lonestar22 said:


> My pally. Silver Nino. AKA Dandy. He tries to pretend he's not a pally, lol.


LS has he been tested? Do you know his breeding?


----------



## lilkitty90

Lonestar i believe your boy is a Flaxen Chesnut he could be pally though. maybe you should have him tested?


----------



## speedy da fish

here is Barney not mine, a pony i used to ride and show


----------



## equiniphile

lilkitty90 said:


> Lonestar i believe your boy is a Flaxen Chesnut he could be pally though. maybe you should have him tested?


 He looks flaxen chestnut to me, too


----------



## StormvaleQHStud

My up and coming yearling QH stud. Cloud aka Sunny's Myth (reg name Belrosa Park Gold Dust). Sexy little fella that I paid off for my christmas prezzie haha!!


----------



## StormvaleQHStud

Lonestar, I agree with lilkitty90 among others that this fella does indeed appear to be a flaxen chestnut. looks practically like my 19yo ASH that i had and he was definitely a flaxen chestnut. definitely should get him tested.


----------



## shesinthebarn

My QH gelding. PBHA won't register him though, as he is sooty! Anyhow, doesn't bother me - I like the sootiness!


----------



## feistynag

My Palomino mare Texans Only Hope by Golden Caantender. The foal is her new cremello dun AQHA filly.


----------



## Cowboy Ken

Tanoka


----------



## feistynag

Here she is before foaling, this past summer.









And here she is with her older daughter, Paloma (Half Arabian mare).


----------



## bellagris

I just saw this post now...little late maybe, but this is my girl Sable


----------



## TheLastUnicorn

Just saw this too... 

My American Saddlebred, "Finlay"


----------



## bellagris

TheLastUnicorn said:


> Just saw this too...
> 
> My American Saddlebred, "Finlay"


Beautiful horse! I love the Saddlebred's, I have a TWH but would one day love to have one, they 're gorgeous and so proud!


----------



## TheLastUnicorn

Thank you, I own 4 of them now... every one of them is a combination of character, pride, intelligence and atheletic ability. I'm really hoping that, as they get older, I can get them out to show people what they can do. I don't ride saddleseat, never have, but these horses have been constantly amazing me with how incredibly talented they are!


----------



## bellagris

Yeah, I love to see the variances in personality within breeds. The barn I am at has 6 walking horses and each one of them is so unique unto themselves. They're all show horses so slight divas  but while they all are different (spunky, michevious, powerful, bossy, show off, and just plain happy) they all have the underlying TWH traits...calm, intelligent and proud. 

It is really neat to be able to have the comparisons!


----------



## lilruffian

equiniphile said:


> He looks flaxen chestnut to me, too


Yeah, he's a chestnut with a flaxen mane. Not enough white in his mane & tail for pally :wink:
My friend has a gelding that looks identical in color (he has a star though, not a blaze). His dam is a blood bay Arab and his sire is a palomino QH.


----------



## lilruffian

Here are some i knew 
The first is my favorite stallion of ALL time (that i know) Docs Golden Edition. My aunt owned him for several years & his foals were incredible to work with (the 2nd is one of his first fillies with them, also a pally paint).
I was _so mad_ when i finally managed to track down his new owners, only to find out they had gelded him this fall! 
My 09 filly, Mouse was by him, though she's a buckskin so wont fit in this category :lol:

Then i have pics of a Welsh mare Molly with her cremello colt, Apache as well as my friend's parent's Palomino QH gelding, Rusty.


----------



## simplyes53

*SBR What Was I Thinking aka Justice*

My mare who will be three in May  She's APHA Palomino Paint


----------



## lilruffian

LOVE those last 2 pics _simplyes53 _


----------



## NdAppy

My son's 4H mare -


----------



## SunShineMeadows

*Regalo del Oro*

This is my coming 4 year old Thoroughbred stallion! Picture was taken when he was 2.5 years old back in KY.


----------



## Arksly

SunShineMeadows said:


> This is my coming 4 year old Thoroughbred stallion! Picture was taken when he was 2.5 years old back in KY.


He's amazing!


----------



## SunShineMeadows

Thank you Arksly! He's got an amazing personality too, just a real treat to work with.


----------



## haviris




----------



## Arksly

SunShineMeadows said:


> Thank you Arksly! He's got an amazing personality too, just a real treat to work with.


If I ever get a TB mare and want to breed her, I think I know who I'll contact . You are even in the same area as me.


----------



## SunShineMeadows

For sure! He's standing stud this year as his first, but we're only offering him via AI so he can first learn his manners before involving a real mare. Safer for him and for them! With a lot of warmbloods mares too the resulting foals are eligible for B book papers (with KWPN etc).


----------



## Brookside Stables

This is our 4yr old Paly QH mare Gold Skippers Cutie.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

My baby


----------



## anshorsenut88

Hey everyone! Love all the Palomino pics!!  Here are some pictures of my baby Quarter horse colt Hollys Boondoc King aka "Elvis". When he was born, I was like "omg look at that huge blaze! Where did that come from!?" lol He is already darkening a bit as he grows. I can't wait to see what he looks like when he grows up.  He is still going to be a lighter palomino. I have enjoyed raising him...he has such a big personality. lol


----------



## lilruffian

Oh i love you guy _anshorsenut88!_


----------



## anshorsenut88

lilruffian said:


> Oh i love you guy anshorsenut88!


Thanks lilruffian!  He is a very smart boy too. So he has brains and looks. Lol.  I was so worried about halter breaking him... seeing other peoples horses flop around like a fish out of water and pulling everywhich a way! But he was sooooo easy. Was more like " ok you want me to go with you". LOL. He is all boy though... I can't get any winter pics because he has been rolling in the mud! Haha Thanks again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

wow i looooooooooooooooove everyones pics they are all do beautiful i am jealous i don't actually own a palomino but i WILL one day (hopefully) ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anshorsenut88

Caitlinpalomino said:


> post pics of palominos!!!!


BTW... what makes this horse have that orangy/metallic color shine through on his coat? I have a light bay mare that has that EXACT same color shine through!! It doesn't show up very well with my nonprofessional camera....but it is there! Everyone asks me what it is when they see her...I have not a clue. I've never had or seen another bay horse have it. Most I see with that color have the Champagne gene. Which isn't the case with her or this horse in the pic. He doesn't look to have the other "signs" of a horse with champagne. Anywho, I know ...a little off topic...just curious as to if anyone knows about it? 

Oh and I have never used any "shining" products or coat enhancer formulas on her... the only thing that she gets is Safechoice pelleted feed by Nutrena, beet pulp, and Calf Manna by Manna Pro. I was wondering if it could be the Calf Manna because its high in copper and other things...well just let me know what you think. Send a private message if you like.  
Thanks, Amanda


----------



## NdAppy

The metallic look in non-Akhal-Teke horses is presumed to be from good health. My strawberry varnish roan appaloosa mare gets it as well.


----------



## CheyAut

I never liked palominos... until I saw my girl 











































This is what she looks like now


----------



## WilliesZipsation

How do you post pictures? =[ I can't figure it out


----------



## anshorsenut88

WilliesZipsation - you go down to the text box and below that a button will say "go advanced", click that. Then you go to the section below that text box that appears in the Additional options section and you'll see something that says "Manage Attachments". Click on that.... a new window will pop up. There you can search either your computer or the internet for pics to add. Click the button called Browse and find the one you want...then click upload button. After uploading all the ones you want, exit that window and click submit reply on the page with the text box.  I hope that isn't too confusing. Lol. Good luck and hope I could help!


----------



## cher40

CheyAut said:


> I never liked palominos... until I saw my girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what she looks like now


Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## cher40

All the horses on this thread are stunning. I'm now the proud owner of two Palomino's. I just purchased one for my hubby. His tale and mane are crazy long. I will post pics when he arrives at the farm.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

anshorsenut88 said:


> BTW... what makes this horse have that orangy/metallic color shine through on his coat? I have a light bay mare that has that EXACT same color shine through!! It doesn't show up very well with my nonprofessional camera....but it is there! Everyone asks me what it is when they see her...I have not a clue. I've never had or seen another bay horse have it. Most I see with that color have the Champagne gene. Which isn't the case with her or this horse in the pic. He doesn't look to have the other "signs" of a horse with champagne. Anywho, I know ...a little off topic...just curious as to if anyone knows about it?
> 
> Oh and I have never used any "shining" products or coat enhancer formulas on her... the only thing that she gets is Safechoice pelleted feed by Nutrena, beet pulp, and Calf Manna by Manna Pro. I was wondering if it could be the Calf Manna because its high in copper and other things...well just let me know what you think. Send a private message if you like.
> Thanks, Amanda


 


sorry but i can't answer any of this he isn't mine he is a old friends!!!! i wish he was mine !!!! lol


----------



## DWStables

My favorite palomino...I really miss him alot :-(


----------



## mistygirl

They are all very pretty, i love palaminos my friend has a palamina who is very sweet but i don't see her and the horse anymore.


----------



## Plains Drifter

My lyric:


























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CheyAut

Thank you, Cher40 

And my newest palomino, an unnamed colt Calista foaled yesterday


----------



## KSAQHA

Gotta love a purdy palomino! Here's mine on a good day...









and a not so good day...:lol:


----------



## apachewhitesox

so cute I like them both 



CheyAut said:


> Thank you, Cher40
> 
> And my newest palomino, an unnamed colt Calista foaled yesterday


----------



## xxBarry Godden

*Palominos*

His pedigree name was Longford Golden Appollo - but his stable name was Puddy.

He was ridden both English and Western.


----------



## ilovepavani

This is me and my Hanoverian Quarter horse cross Sunny! He got his movement from his Hano mommy and all his color from his QH daddy. 









He's a little dirty and not nearly as bright or clean as he could be. He's only 5 and is in training to become either a hunter or jumper, haven't decided yet.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

awww theyy are all so cute!!!


----------



## spudicus

This is my baby, palamino qh/paint almost 5yo


----------



## SkippersPointPerformance

Here is my beautiful palomino. she is a 2003 AQHA mare Justa Skippen Jess aka Aurora
(recently sold the younger one)


Aurora and I 2009




My 2006 APHA Tovero Stallion Fleet N Gold Bud Dee aka Cosmo


----------



## wakiya

NdAppy said:


> The metallic look in non-Akhal-Teke horses is presumed to be from good health. My strawberry varnish roan appaloosa mare gets it as well.


I thought it was from a hollow hair shaft in Tekes, could it be in non-Tekes as well?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i love the dapples on your horses in the first photo Skippers Point Performance!!!!! BEAUTIFUL


----------



## SkippersPointPerformance

Caitlinpalomino said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i love the dapples on your horses in the first photo Skippers Point Performance!!!!! BEAUTIFUL


_Thank you so much! That first photo was taken in early spring so my mare was pretty light. She usually gets super dark in the summer and will lose her dapples and then get them back in the fall, during the fall she is stunning with her golden dapples. _


----------



## Denies

Wow beautiful pictures of the palomino's. I really love that color. Here are some pictures of my palomino stallion. Some are taken in the winter and some in the summer:


----------



## petitepyromaniac

Denies- What breed is your stud? Do you have a web page for him I can look at? Thanks!


----------



## Denies

It's a Welsh Pony.


----------



## mliponoga

Our newest addition, Fiera, coming 3 year old AQHA filly.



























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Here is my QH gelding Biscuit N Honey.


----------



## Denies

It's great to see all the difference in colors!


----------



## WickedNag

My daughter's old horse Happy..RIP


















And Scampi


----------



## glitterhorse

I love palominos! I've always loved 'em since seeing Spirit a long time ago lol! I REALLY want one!


----------



## Palomino Brigade

Here's Ray, my 2 or 3 (Still dunno.) 14.3hh AQH gelding.  Taken in the winter, but he's shedding along nicely. -_-


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

Just thought I would share my little mare since I came across this thread. She's a coming 4 yr old QHxChincoteague pony. Our best guess is that she is a genetic palomino with the pearl gene and maybe the champagne gene. Her mother was a Palomino and her dad was supposedly a red and white paint. She looks like a cremello, has champagne looking freckles and the green/blue eyes of a cremello but with the coloring of her parents can't be a true cremello. Supposedly the pearl gene mimics the cream gene and can mimic some champagne traits as well so our best guess is cream and pearl together. She's a real doll and has been doing wonderful under saddle so far despite the fact that she only has a few rides on her. She's also for sale in case anyone is interested :wink:.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I think I have already put a picture of my boy up but I thought I would put another one of him up and one I have found of my friends quarter horse mare. My boy is a bit dirty in his picture.


----------



## Super Nova

Our palomino pony Latte












Super Nova


----------



## jdw

Beautiful palominos!! My boy STAYS dirty!! (I'll have to try and figure out how to post to this...)


----------



## TheLastUnicorn

Super Nova said:


> Our palomino pony Latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Nova


I think I recognize this pony... did you buy her recently?


----------

